# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  HOW TO TELL  ball python is happy?

## chavhing

i just got  a new 5 month old ball python. i was just wondering of some signs that show a happy python and what are sine sugns of an unhappy ball python.

----------


## LadyOhh

Happy?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Depends on your definition of Happy Ball Python.

To me my goal is to have healthy, stress free BP that eat with consistency (I guess this is my definition of Happy BP)

----------


## munding

they usually gain weight when theyre depressed or when they have issues in life they want to get over like bad relationships. stress from work. or self esteem issues..
prozac usually helps.

----------

Yodathebirder (07-27-2021)

----------


## nevohraalnavnoj

> they usually gain weight when theyre depressed or when they have issues in life they want to get over like bad relationships. stress from work. or self esteem issues..
> prozac usually helps.



Yeah, mine was having problems grappling with the meaning of life.  I sent him on one of those vision quests in the middle of the desert, things are much better now.

If your BP is eating, pooping, and spending most of his/her time hiding that's about as happy as they get.


JonV

----------


## chavhing

well i want to kno the difference from a stress free python and a stressed python. i kno a stressed python wont eat . but i want to know more about its behaviour.

----------


## JLC

"Happy" may not be the most accurate choice of words (  :Razz:  ) but we'll work with it.  :Wink: 

A "happy" ball python is one that eats regularly and sleeps almost all the time.  They'll typically sleep in their hides and the smaller and tighter the fit is, the "happier" they will be. 

Refusal to eat and/or constantly cruising around its home are signs of a stressed (or "unhappy") snake.  Some evening or nighttime activity is normal, but not constant or frequent movement.  And some snakes it seems like you never see them move at all.  That's normal, too. 

While handling...if the snake cruises slowly and tongue-flicks and in general seems relaxed and ready to explore, those are all good signs.  If they ball up tightly in your hands, strike out at you or the air, make jerky movements, or actively (franticly) try to escape your grasp...those are all signs that the ball python is stressed about being handled at that time and handling should be kept minimal. 

Hope that has helped some!

----------

_AKA Dave_ (05-08-2016),Cleoopatraa (07-26-2017),K80Liz (01-05-2017),MalteseHerps (12-22-2017),_The Golem_ (05-08-2016)

----------


## chavhing

that was the best answer yet thx a lot

----------


## munding

> Yeah, mine was having problems grappling with the meaning of life.  I sent him on one of those vision quests in the middle of the desert, things are much better now.
> 
> If your BP is eating, pooping, and spending most of his/her time hiding that's about as happy as they get.
> 
> 
> JonV



LOL :sploosh:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I was gonna say... You know your snakes happy when it smiles at you But i like all your answers better haha  :Smile: 

But yea... Judys right. Listen to her... Dont send your BP on a vision quest... haha

----------


## FeathersRuff

> While handling...if the snake cruises slowly and tongue-flicks and in general seems relaxed and ready to explore, those are all good signs.  If they ball up tightly in your hands, strike out at you or the air, make jerky movements, or actively (franticly) try to escape your grasp...those are all signs that the ball python is stressed about being handled at that time and handling should be kept minimal. 
> !



Whats the difference between cruising and franticly trying to escape? When I handle my 8 month old BP she never really sits still for too long. She usually slithers all around my body or down my leg. I always thought that was just her exploring and wanting to go places.

----------


## enginee837

If it eats regularly, sheds well, does not get RI's, and does not try to eat your face when you pick it up.... you have the happiest little bp you will ever have.

----------

_LittleTreeGuy_ (05-09-2016)

----------


## butterballpython

I just went to check my new little bp, and he tried to strike at me.  I'm guessing this means he is not happy.

----------


## Eric Alan

> I just went to check my new little bp, and he tried to strike at me.  I'm guessing this means he is not happy.


Not necessarily. It could mean that you have an animal with a fantastic feeding response. As long as you're still meeting his needs, he could easily be very happy. I'll take that kind of response from an animal in my collection every day of the week and twice on Sundays!

Edit: Little ones also tend to have more of an attitude. They're still trying to figure out if you fit into the "going to eat me" or "not going to eat me" or "I'm going to eat you" bucket. It's pretty funny while it lasts, IMO.

----------


## Eric Alan

> Whats the difference between cruising and franticly trying to escape? When I handle my 8 month old BP she never really sits still for too long. She usually slithers all around my body or down my leg. I always thought that was just her exploring and wanting to go places.


When you see it, you'll know. It's amazing how quick they can move when they don't like what's going on around them.

----------


## melcvt00

> Whats the difference between cruising and franticly trying to escape? When I handle my 8 month old BP she never really sits still for too long. She usually slithers all around my body or down my leg. I always thought that was just her exploring and wanting to go places.



If if she is not moving around so much and so quickly that you are worried that you might drop her, she likely is not freaking out.

----------

